# June 2013 Photo Thread



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2013)

Another panorama, but just using my phone this time


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 3, 2013)

El Zorro on the shed roof catching a few rays


----------



## clicker (Jun 3, 2013)

The garden - filling up nicely missus.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2013)

Woolpit Steam 2013


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

Is that taken from the train station?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2013)

Firky said:


> Is that taken from the train station?


Yeah, from the viewpoint outside the entrance. It's a bit of an overdone shot, but I needed a rest after walking up the hill


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2013)

Woolpit Steam 2013 - diy developing again with out of date well matured kodak Tmax


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, from the viewpoint outside the entrance. It's a bit of an overdone shot, but I needed a rest after walking up the hill


 

I thought it was 

It is one of my favourite views; when I was living down south by the time I saw that view I knew I was back home in the NE


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2013)

More diy stuff


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 5, 2013)

Moment of urban peace by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 6, 2013)

Buttercup Meadow by Patron's Wood by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 7, 2013)

St Briocus Church, Lezant by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 8, 2013)

Selfie.  End of the road.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you get that effect neon ,,in the first photo ......it sort of looks like HDR


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2013)

Tankus said:


> How do you get that effect neon ,,in the first photo ......it sort of looks like HDR


 
It is HDR, I just try not to overdo it 

I create several version of each photo with different exposures (usually the normal conversion, +1 and -1) from RAW and merge each of these to HDR using Photomatix.  Then the HDR shots (that shot was 6 or 7) are merged into a single image using Photoshop and then edited.  It takes a while, but I like the result.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157633860041529/


----------



## Tankus (Jun 9, 2013)

sort of got it ....need a lot more playing around .......Heh .... just noticed that my last canon gateway update added a 3 layer HDR tool to canon professional ....very nice of them

rape field origional






a tad over ....... I guess Roy uses an even lighter touch


----------



## Tankus (Jun 9, 2013)

too soft and the contrast and white balance is off .... gets too pixelly if edited in the combined jpeg ...ah well ..... buggered if I'm going back to 9 raws .....pity theres not a one shot button that does the lot


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 9, 2013)

More diy stuff


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2013)

Tankus said:


> sort of got it ....need a lot more playing around .......Heh .... just noticed that my last canon gateway update added a 3 layer HDR tool to canon professional ....very nice of them
> 
> rape field origional


 
I'm not sure if that shot would benefit from being HDR, I tend to just use it where there's  a big difference between the shadows and highlights which is difficult to balance with normal processing.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 9, 2013)

Tankus said:


> a tad over ....... I guess Roy uses an even lighter touch


I never use HDR, except occasionally when I'm doing interior 360° panoramas to try to balance interior and exterior light levels - and even then I under, rather than overdo it (like this one).


----------



## Tankus (Jun 9, 2013)

Now I'm even more jealous ......Roy ...heh ...ace churches by the way 

Must take off my polaroid filter when doing panos .......

It was only a play around neon .... I will find a better subject though and have another pop .....

although the bottom right hand corner came up ok on the test


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2013)

More diy stuff. HP5 400 film other earlier ones was Kentmere 100, I don't like results of HP5 always comes out flat? Taken with an early beat up Leica III & Elmar. . Again used exhausted out of date chemicals. Developer being Kodak Tmax 1+4 at room temperature for 8 minutes. I had used the mix on four or five films and stored it the garage for a few weeks to mature.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2013)

Stowpirate I wish you would give up using junk developer and save up for some decent stuff.  You would find your photography so much easier and not have to make excuses for poor quality images. You are already working against the grain with the ancient cameras you use. That bit I applaud you for though.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Stowpirate I wish you would give up using junk developer and save up for some decent stuff. You would find your photography so much easier and not have to make excuses for poor quality images. You are already working against the grain with the ancient cameras you use. That bit I applaud you for though.


 
Earlier Kentmere 100 film using same chemical mix came out really well. That is the Lorry and steam images.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Earlier Kentmere 100 film using same chemical mix came out really well. That is the Lorry and steam images.



Yes, but think how much greater range of tones you would have got with proper developer. If you don't try using the good stuff you are missing out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Stowpirate I wish you would give up using junk developer and save up for some decent stuff. You would find your photography so much easier and not have to make excuses for poor quality images. You are already working against the grain with the ancient cameras you use. That bit I applaud you for though.


 
Perhaps it is your eye sight, or monitor?

This looks pretty splendid to me:


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes, but think how much greater range of tones you would have got with proper developer. If you don't try using the good stuff you are missing out.


 
When I had a proper darkroom with enlarger etc etc... I only did about twenty photos and gave up. Now I am a skinflint photographer I am doing loads of stuff. I am also getting one or two good photos in the process.  Next project is this coffee based vit. C developer albeit I need to find a similar home made fixer before I have a go


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> When I had a proper darkroom with enlarger etc etc... I only did about twenty photos and gave up. Now I am a skinflint photographer I am doing loads of stuff. I am also getting one or two good photos in the process. Next project is this coffee based vit. C developer albeit I need to find a similar home made fixer before I have a go


 
Are you 'auto correcting' in PS, or GIMP, or anything?

I really like the 'old skool' subject and quality of your shots here. I don't think any software I have used gets quite the same feel.

Far too many photographers put technocracity ahead of photography IMO. There is much more to a good photograph than technical perfection. I love the works of photographer's who master technical perfection, but the quality of the photograph often has much more to do with so much more before.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Are you 'auto correcting' in PS, or GIMP, or anything?
> 
> I really like the 'old skool' subject and quality of your shots here. I don't think any software I have used gets quite the same feel.
> 
> Far too many photographers put technocracity ahead of photography IMO. There is much more to a good photograph than technical perfection. I love the works of photographer's who master technical perfection, but the quality of the photograph often has much more to do with so much more before.


 
As they are quick I tend to use Photoscape and Picasa. Sometimes use Gimp but it slow process. Auto Contrast, Auto Levels, Lighten, Deepen, sometimes curves etc etc...  Photoscape got some interesting options which tend to work in a fashion if you are ruthless


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 11, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> When I had a proper darkroom with enlarger etc etc... I only did about twenty photos and gave up. Now I am a skinflint photographer I am doing loads of stuff. I am also getting one or two good photos in the process.  Next project is this coffee based vit. C developer albeit I need to find a similar home made fixer before I have a go


Why did you give up? What were the problems?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Why did you give up? What were the problems?


 
We are talking over twenty years ago. I was put off I think more by the fact everybody took it so seriously and it took so long to get results. I had another go about four/five years ago and then ditched the enlarger and most of the kit. My daughter at the time was doing photography at school and college 
















Zorki 1 & Elmar





Fence shadows. Again same chemicals albeit this time Zorki 1 Jupiter 8. Back on Kentmere 100 film.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 13, 2013)

few Norway pics











http://www.flickr.com/photos/61808487@N00/9027435547/


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Zimri (Jun 14, 2013)

First time out with a camera for near enough a year again, but I thought it was about time to start posting again 

Hopefully the linked image isn't too big!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 14, 2013)

HAL9000 said:


> few Norway pics


 
Wow HAL9000, what a beautiful place!!


----------



## Zimri (Jun 14, 2013)

Similar pic to the first one I uploaded a couple of days back and again taken at Penarth Pier, South Wales.

It's not quite as 'square on' as I remember taking it, but it's been nice to see some blue sky in Wales for a change


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 14, 2013)

Zimri said:


> First time out with a camera for near enough a year again, but I thought it was about time to start posting again


That's ace. Appeals deeply to my need for symmetry


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 14, 2013)

Another norway pic


----------



## clicker (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 19, 2013)

Fenland Girls.  They do it different down on the farm.


----------



## dweller (Jun 21, 2013)

limbo by dweller88, on Flickr




underpass by dweller88, on Flickr




butterfly bluebell by dweller88, on Flickr




maps by dweller88, on Flickr




can you ... that? by dweller88, on Flickr




bike man by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2013)

Blimey dweller you have been busy


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## de_dog (Jun 23, 2013)

Midsummer evening was also international Go Skateboarding day


----------



## clicker (Jun 23, 2013)

Apparently this years must have for people living on the Regent's canal, is a cow on the balcony.


----------



## clicker (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Tankus (Jun 24, 2013)

Beer time in LLantwit Major


----------



## Tankus (Jun 24, 2013)

Walked back to LLantwit again today ....Somehow lost the coastal path and ended up on the road....supposedly the path cuts across the middle of wheat fields west of Aberthaw ...I would be well vexed if I was the farmer








those square things in the distance are big blocks of concrete (anti tank obstacles )








just loved the way the wheat swayed in the wind


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Tankus nice pics. Those anti tank obstacles seem to be working, I can't see any tanks


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

On the A69


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> On the A69


Great sky!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2013)

Just now in the garden. We've got this grape vine that just goes fucking _ballistic_ every year about now. It's a massive pain in the arse later in 'summer' because it gets so massive it pulls the fence down. Every year for the last 5 years .  Now though, it's excellent; it grows so _fast  _ 









These will be big, fat, sour grapes in a few months! Their weight will wreck my fence! Again!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 26, 2013)

East Yorkshire...


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2013)

Taken with a 1950's 35mm Folding Kodak Retina 1a with f3.5 50mm Xenar Lens. Film was Kentmere 100. Developed using out of date chemicals.
Developer being Kodak Tmax 1+4 at 20C for 8.5 minutes. Developer limit appears to be five films and then it falls off cliff


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 26, 2013)

steph said:


>


I'm half expecting Lala, Tipsy and Po to arrive


----------



## Tankus (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 27, 2013)

More from Retina 1a and DIY witches brew


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 29, 2013)

On the road again...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> On the road again...


Wish I had such a willing model  I am envious !!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 29, 2013)

Baby Bahn took this today:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> More from Retina 1a and DIY witches brew


 


I love the cows one  I would buy a print (if I had any money) just so you know.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 hey, you're back! welcome back


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 30, 2013)

Taken on Kodak 400 35mm film that had expired in 2006. Camera was Olympus XA. Two images stitched with Fotoxx











From same film Gimped, last image cloned out wires. View from Askrigg Pub and typical stone barn


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 30, 2013)

Just now. I love a sunset me


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2013)

Yorkshire Dales Squeezer - More DIY Kodak Retina 1a stuff


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> I love the cows one  I would buy a print (if I had any money) just so you know.


 
One of them Cows is winking


----------



## weltweit (Jul 1, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Yorkshire Dales Squeezer - More DIY Kodak Retina 1a stuff


Showing extreme bias against larger people  ... or, only the skinny may pass


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Showing extreme bias against larger people  ... or, only the skinny may pass


 
Not even my skinny Cocker Spaniel can pass. Designed to stop lambs from getting lost


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 1, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Not even my skinny Cocker Spaniel can pass. Designed to stop lambs from getting lost


 

That's what they're called. 

I always thought you just called them a style (?)


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> That's what they're called.
> 
> I always thought you just called them a style (?)


 
Not sure if it is the official name but certainly with walkers they are known as squeezers.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 1, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> One of them Cows is winking


 

cool  back at her 

where was that taken, btw?


----------



## dweller (Jul 2, 2013)

4th birthday by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice pic dweller


----------



## dweller (Jul 2, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Very nice pic dweller


 
Thanks. That homemade cake was gone about two minutes later


----------

